# New pictures of "Takers" first colt...he got to go outside for a bit



## Erica (Feb 9, 2007)

It is still cold, but he got to go outside for a few hours today and I took the opportunity to get some shots of him while he was out.

I LOVE this colt, (of course he is full of himself and totally rotten already) he is one that you can tell "he" knows he has something special just when you look at him, which is some of his dad's personality coming out. He has this tiny head with tinier muzzle, he is leggy, refined, upright, stretchy.......love him.

now I have to remember - I'm not showing weanlings this year, not showing weanlings this year, not showing weanlings this year........well.....




: you know never say never....

He don't have a registered name yet.....thinking on a few, but he is "Handsome" for now for a barn name.

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Little Kings Heir to Glory)

He is a grandson and g-grandson of Lazy N Redboy and also a grandson of Little Kings Buckwheat

Here he is at a whopping Two Days old!! First time outside and it was cold so he was shaking in some...































and he loves his kisses......


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2007)

Handsome is a great barn name he is certainly living up to his name

Congrats Erica

Lori


----------



## Mona (Feb 9, 2007)

What a little beauty!



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2007)

The one picture of him with his mouth opened while kissing you, made me laugh really, really hard. That picture is FUNNY! Good thing your mouth was closed. lol And he doesn't have teeth yet. lol

He is a good looking boy just like his Uncle Jinx. Jinx says to his sister, you did really good! :aktion033:

Manny wants to know when he can play with his cousin!


----------



## Erica (Feb 9, 2007)

> The one picture of him with his mouth opened while kissing you, made me laugh really, really hard. That picture is FUNNY! Good thing your mouth was closed. lol And he doesn't have teeth yet. lol


Hehe, Sheryl........it's so romantic too isn't it



:



: so happens it was snapped with both our eyes closed :bgrin


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 9, 2007)

> Hehe, Sheryl........it's so romantic too isn't it so happens it was snapped with both our eyes closed


 Now that you mention it......lol. I'm still laughing! Send that one in to Equusite!


----------



## Chariot Ron (Feb 9, 2007)

: Erica he is as you say Handsome. He should be named for royalty.

Ericas Breath of a King. I could just look at him all day. You will have to show him and you know it. To cute to leave home.

Ron


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 9, 2007)

That is quite possibly the prettiest mini baby I have ever seen.



: I would take him home in a heartbeat if I thought I could show him as he deserves. I vote for "Erica's Take the Throne" or something equally royal!

Leia


----------



## HJF (Feb 9, 2007)

Look at those legs on him!! I wouldn't mind taking him off your hands..even though all we need is another boy right now! And the filly sure is cute too



:


----------



## sedeh (Feb 10, 2007)

I see showing a weanling in your* very* near future Erica!! He is something special that's for sure...look at the legs and neck on that boy!



:


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2007)

Oooooooooooohhhhhhh man!!! He is SO special!!!! It's been a long time since I saw a foal that easy on my eyes! I love everything about "Handsome"!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 10, 2007)

You gotta show a weanling! He's special.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2007)

He definitely is HANDSOME! :aktion033: Love that little one! And the "kissing" pics are just too darling, lol!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 10, 2007)

He is beautiful. I would expect nothing less by that stallion. That mare is no slouch either.



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 10, 2007)

Erica,

He is such a beautifull colt! Congratulations on him! He is one of the beautifullest litle colts I have ever seen!!

I can't wait to own one of your horses!

Gage


----------



## NMMack (Feb 10, 2007)

Erica said:


>


LOL!!!!!! Erica, I think you should name him, "Erica's French Kiss!"



:

He is GORGEOUS!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!



:

Nancy


----------



## Russ (Feb 11, 2007)

I love his neck and the way he carries himself....very confident and a natural at the show stance already! :aktion033:



: Awesome colt....I predict he will make history at Tiny Trotters and take you to a whole new level of success.....seriously! He's gonna be alot of fun!

Do pics again at 3 weeks and then 3 months....I would like to follow this colt. Now, I'm excited to see more Taker babies......

LOL...."the kiss'' picture is excellent......OK....I just knew your my space page was true on the kissing quizz....obviously the colt read about "passionate kisser" also :bgrin .



: I don't suppose that colt was born listening to that Faith Hill song?

Nancy...I was thinking that exact name too but sooooo glad you said it first...... :bgrin Little Handsome Frenchie can't resist a pretty gal in coveralls.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 11, 2007)

Stunning colt...I LOVE him!!!



:

(love the kissing pics, too....how funny! :bgrin )


----------



## Mini Lover (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh boy! I fall more and more in love with your horses everytime I see one.



:

Your foals have gorgeous heads and I love all your buckskins.



:

Congrats.

-Nicole


----------



## Erica (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments on him. He is just blooming, getting better and better; but been to rainy cold to try to take pictures of him.....

And for a name, I still "call" him Handsome, but I think his name shall be _Erica's Taking on Heirs_. Jill came up with it last week and I think it fits, as he definelty has a royal attitude and carriage to him.

Now I am ready for this little sisters (hopefully sisters!) to come into the world, about 3 weeks and they should start appearing....



> LOL...."the kiss'' picture is excellent......OK....I just knew your my space page was true on the kissing quizz....obviously the colt read about "passionate kisser" also . I don't suppose that colt was born listening to that Faith Hill song?
> 
> Nancy...I was thinking that exact name too but sooooo glad you said it first...... Little Handsome Frenchie can't resist a pretty gal in coveralls.


And Russ, you can find anything on the internet can't you.....I actually just got a myspace a few months ago. My old highschool buddies and college friends were on me to get one, so I finally got around to making one after listening to them for almost a year. I don't do much with it, but it is neat to be able to keep up and communicate with friends who have gone their own way.


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahh!!!! YAY! I'm happy you like the name! Now all you got to do is put "S. Jill O'Roark" on the owners section of the papers and send me a few spare acres




Handsome really knocks me out!


----------



## kenna (Feb 15, 2007)

:



: Beautiful colt!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

awww Erica hes adorable!! Very nice pics..thanks for sharing..


----------

